# WLan Priorität PC1 PC2 PC3



## call_911 (18. April 2010)

*WLan Priorität PC1 PC2 PC3*

Hi


Ich hab ein Problem ich bin immer am zocken und meine Freundin will nebenbei surfen, zack bei mir lagts wie sau 

Nun hab ich mich gefragt ob nicht in meiner FritzBox die Prioritäten von meinem und ihren WLan ändern kann??

Ich will z.B.  Gaming PC Priorität 1 , Surf-PC Priorität 2

ist das möglich??

Box ist:

FRITZ!Box  Fon WLAN 7141  
Firmware-Version 40.04.68

Ich hoff auch eure Hilfe für meinen Hausfrieden 

Gruss Sepp


----------



## kress (19. April 2010)

*AW: WLan Priorität PC1 PC2 PC3*

Jo klar das geht, da gibts bei Netzwerk eine Prioritätsänderung (falls inet-telefonie wird das vorgezogen), da kannst du dann deinen Rechner miteintragen, dann wird deine Leitung nicht mehr gestört. Bin grad an der Arbeit und kenn das Menü nicht aus dem Kopf, musst ein wenig suchen, aber die Priorisierung gibts.


----------



## call_911 (20. April 2010)

*AW: WLan Priorität PC1 PC2 PC3*

Hey Danke habs gefunden.


----------



## kress (20. April 2010)

*AW: WLan Priorität PC1 PC2 PC3*

Hoffe es funktioniert so wie gewünscht, hab es noch nicht selber ausprobiert, aber gesehen hatte ich es schon mal. Bei einer 20000er Leitung brauch ich auch sowas nicht, da hat man immer genug Leistung für Onlinespiele.


----------



## call_911 (20. April 2010)

*AW: WLan Priorität PC1 PC2 PC3*

Getested hab ichs noch nicht aber ich werd morgen mal nen DL laufen lassen und nebenbei am anderen PC online gamen dann seh ich schon was rauskommt 

Danke nochmal


----------



## Rico84 (8. März 2011)

*AW: WLan Priorität PC1 PC2 PC3*

Hallo,
ich habe ein ähnliches Problem...
Ich will bei meiner Freundin über ihren Laptop COD4 Online zocken. Das funktioniert auch solange ihr kleiner Bruder nicht mit seiner Wii Online zockt...
Ich will jetzt die Priorität von ihrem Laptop hochsetzen damit ich nicht andauernd rausfliege, weiß aber nicht so recht wie 
System ist Windows 7 Home Premium & Wlan über Fritz!Box 3270
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------

